# Call backs for drifting



## stellarsnow (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Looking for some feedback on an issue.
Just took on a new commercial account (condo complex with almost 2 miles of sidewalk) and we cleared it for the first time last Monday night. They thought we did a great job and appreciated us coming back the next day to clear out the drive aprons again after the city plows went through. Today is Friday, almost 4 days later and they want us to come back and clear the walks (all of them) again because of drifting. My question is how long do the rest of you go back to clean up drifting and at what point do you charge them again? It's not a unlimited service after all. I don't mind going back once the next day if they ask but 4 days later after a lot of wind and drifting seems a bit unreasonable to me. I'm trying to be nice about it since they're a new customer but it's a LOT of sidewalk and there is nothing about call backs in our customer service agreement other than coming back within 24 hours to clean the drive aprons.

How would you handle this situation and how do you handle it in your own business?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

If there's drifting, I'm charging them to clean it up, doesn't matter if it's the next day after the storm or a week later.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Drifting might as well just be another storm. You can't control that, so charge away.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Drifting isn't a snow event. If you cleared it after an actual snow event then your job was done. If they want it done again because it drifted in, they have to pay. You have no control over the direction of the wind.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in agreement with all these guys. They want the walks cleared again, they pay again.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

As many have said bill them for another call assuming they're set up as a per push account, if they want a warranty sell them a seasonal contract.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

BUFF;1923531 said:


> As many have said bill them for another call assuming they're set up as a per push account, if they want a warranty sell them a seasonal contract.


Yup, charge them or sell them a seasonal.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I have one account, a strip mall, that has a metal awning/overhang along the entire front of the building, which faces north. Needless to say, the overhang collects snow during the storm, only to drop/dump it a day or two or three after the storm and of course it all lands on the sidewalk. It is in my contact that spot cleaning/treating is done at no charge (preformed when I do my routine property checks post storm). However, if when I come back to do my check, the awning has dumped its load, then they are charged for cleaning/treating the walk, for which the price is spelled out on the contract. So, in your case, I would consider it a separate or additional service and bill accordingly.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I keep going back I charge per visit I love wind creates more $$ now on my 1 Seasonal account The wind cost me profit but it has to be done


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

"Big" complex on the North Side of town?


......


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Good luck it all depends on your contract 
They might thinks it is included and you might not what does your contract state 
Commercial contract need to cover a good amount of info I have seen accounts lost of stuff aka the details of the contract more detail is better for you spelling out everything


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Get a national snow provider contract and rewrite it putting yourself as the nsp and the customer as you on the nsp contract that should cover pretty much everything


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

^^lolololololol right?


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

Gotta charge them again.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

So the suspense is killing me. What did you decide to do?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

You can only guarantee to clean up what fell from the sky, no drifting or aprons and so on. Its a service fee for returns and make sure you get or start a PO system for each time and get name of the person asking. At the end of the month when you have 10+ extras they may haggle you on them.


----------



## stellarsnow (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Ended up having s very honest and direct conversation with them and we charged them for it. I think they were just testing the waters to see what they could get out of us for free.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

stellarsnow;1926084 said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback. Ended up having s very honest and direct conversation with them and we charged them for it. I think they were just testing the waters to see what they could get out of us for free.


Customers looking for a freebie.........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sounds like you were a man and were upfront and did the correct thing 
Nice job 
just work on a better contract for the next one


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Even as a newbie that I am, if you need to bring resources to bear that cost you, then you have to charge them. Best thing about this is that I will add an small paragraph addressing this to my contracts. Best way to CYA is to make sure its in a contract and or agreement..


----------

